# Seriously...how comfortable can this be?



## llehsal (Feb 21, 2011)

These shoes have a heel of 7" high.  Seriously...how comfortable can you really be wearing this???  It's a nice shoe, but geeze.  Love the hair though.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Feb 21, 2011)

She is too busy being fierce to be comfortable.


----------



## katana (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, those shoes are nice but I dont think plausable to wear daily, LOL.


----------



## masayo (Feb 24, 2011)

At least Beyonce's shoe have heels... I think Lady Gaga would beat anyone in the uncomfortable shoe contest. She's wearing 11 inch (a foot!) heelless platforms in this pic. The question is not "how comfortable?" anymore... it is "how you can manage to walk without falling every step?"


----------



## llehsal (Feb 24, 2011)

OMG...this just looks too alien to me...I think she fell the other day...sigh


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 25, 2011)

Gaga is really a character, yes but I think Beyonce's is wearable with a high enough platform


----------



## magosienne (Feb 26, 2011)

Ouch, i sure hope she keeps flats in her bag, i think these shoes wouldn't be wearable on a daily basis. As for Gaga, well you know it's slang french for crazy so yeah, she's crazy to wear these shoes. She must carry a lot of bandaids in her bag.


----------



## Chantiqa4 (Mar 8, 2011)

That's Gaga for ya! lol


----------



## Annelle (Mar 8, 2011)

Is the rise actually 7 inches, or just the heel itself? Beyonce's shoes look like they've got at least 2-3 inches of platform in the front, which would make them the same as a 4 inch heel (as long as you're not walking!) platform heels are not that much harder to walk in than normal heels as long as the ground you're walking in is smooth (no random rocks or pits, because you'll fall over a lot easier)


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 24, 2011)

*They're called  Daffodile Pumps *
Here's a pair I would totally wear! I _love _the color!​ 

​ * *


----------



## llehsal (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh YES!!!  Love these!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ray of sunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She is too busy being fierce to be comfortable.



ABSOLUTELY! LOL!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

Notice how she's leaning on the car?! LOL!

 



> Originally Posted by *me0wmix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *They're called  Daffodile Pumps *
> Here's a pair I would totally wear! I _love _the color!​
> ...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 24, 2011)

Omg, I loooooooooove that last pair of shoes!


----------



## jewele (Mar 24, 2011)

I like Beyonce's and the aqua shoes. Those would look great for a night out. As for Gaga - her knees look a little bruised - wonder if it's from falling down in those!!


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

Beyonce is holding onto the SUV for dear life haha!! I have one pair of comfy heels and the rest kill by the end of the night because I actually have to walk in them... the compliments are well worth it though!!


----------



## seasideskincare (Feb 28, 2012)

I would kill for those shoes.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure she is a pro at wearing heels after all of these years... I mean the girl even wore them throughout her pregnancy. After awhile, it changes the structure of your foot and some people end up feeling more comfortable wearing heels because of that.


----------



## katame131997 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yesssir

 



> Originally Posted by *Ray of sunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She is too busy being fierce to be comfortable.


----------



## BrunaDiva (Jun 8, 2012)

I just can't use heels every single day, i get so tired. But the Beyonce's heels are so beautiful, so gorgeous, but it took a big effort to use it for day time, so do Lady gaga's.


----------



## JessiDiamond (Jun 9, 2012)

I think BeyoncÃ©'s shoesare nice !!

But I definitely hate Gaga's, how can she walk with those shoes ??


----------



## ShortyPirate (Jun 13, 2012)

*Haha, I'd wear those funky shoes. It doesn' matter how uncomfortable. *

*Style isn't suppose to be comfortable, its suppose to be cool! lol! *

*But, that's just me.... (; *


----------



## BeautyMist (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful, but I would fall if I wore them.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 20, 2012)

I love how they look, except Lady Gagas. Those don't appeal to me at all. I would probably fall on my face wearing the pretty pairs though lol


----------



## OiiO (Aug 21, 2012)

I have decided for myself a long time ago that high heels are not meant for walking, they're supposed to be worn to get in the car, get out of the car, and sit or stand somewhere looking all pretty and dolled up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *masayo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least Beyonce's shoe have heels... I think Lady Gaga would beat anyone in the uncomfortable shoe contest. She's wearing 11 inch (a foot!) heelless platforms in this pic. The question is not "how comfortable?" anymore... it is "how you can manage to walk without falling every step?"


----------



## macsochic (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY! LOL!


 


> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Notice how she's leaning on the car?! LOL!
> 
> Those are a gorgeous color!


----------



## macsochic (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Brilliant!


----------



## MayaRene (Sep 19, 2012)

haha okay her shoes are over the top..


----------



## mistygem (Oct 9, 2012)

Honestly, Beyonce's shoes in the first post aren't all that different from regular stiletto heels. The thick platforms balance out the heels. Look at the photo again and "cut off" the part where the platforms begin, and you'll see the heels aren't that high afterall. I, myself, never wear shoes like these though. lol

And that pic of Gaga with the horse hoofs. lmao Katie-Gaslight, you are, indeed, brilliant!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Makeuplovers (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol on that comparison!!!!! Brilliant match for GAGA!!


----------



## Mss T (Oct 10, 2012)

I love Beyonce's shoes especially the first pair. Glittery things do it for me. Gaga shoes make me nervous because of the many injuries they can cause.


----------



## xeniakisantal (Oct 11, 2012)

Lady Gaga is definitely the master of crazy shoes. They don't look too comfortable and they probably aren't. As an artist though, it's great she can pull it off.


----------

